# street art in nyc



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

in long island city just opposite manhattan is one of the most amazing sites. its a 200,000 square foot building devoted to artists.

artists who rent aloft also get a piece of the building outside to present their best street art on...

ill post mine first then marilyns.

i used a nikon d300 with a sigma 10-20mm superwide
marilyn used a nikon d80 with nikon 18-200mm


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

heres marilyns


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

That is pretty cool! Looks like there are some very talented artists that have been through that area.


----------



## daydreamer69 (Oct 7, 2009)

wow, that artwork just blows me away


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

It's colorful, it takes a lot of work but it isn't even good looking; to me they deface a city/ structure.

How I hate Graffitis. How dare they think people want to see that stuff? They impose it on everyone else!

Your pics are technically good though. Thank you for putting them up.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

i love it! i dont like graffitti everywhere but the art work is amazing! they should do it like on a canvas. back in HS i had a friend who was very good at graffitti type art ! it was so insane how good people can be with a spray can!


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

Graffiti is beautiful, but if it is not done within the laws, cover it up.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Dave 330i said:


> Graffiti is beautiful, but if it is not done within the laws, cover it up.


+1! :thumbup:


----------



## kelvinjona (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome pics...Thanks for the share with us.


----------



## JerseyNative (Jan 25, 2010)

My Sister and Brother-in-Law live in LIC.....will have to check 
that out when i'm there in a couple of weeks. Very cool....amazing artwork


----------

